# Ziwipeak or Vital Essentials?



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so our handler will not feed raw whenever Duke goes to shows so I've been looking at alternatives for whenever he goes away. I've found Ziwipeak and Vital Essentials freeze dried as the the only all meat "dry" raw foods so far. My only problem is that Ziwipeak only makes formulas with Venison, Lamb, and Venison and Fish. As far as I know those are pretty rich meats right? He might be transitioned onto beef at the point where he would start eating this so maybe he'd be eating heart. So I'm wondering if you think he'd be ok with Ziwipeak? I don't know about the Vital Essentials yet because she really doesn't believe in raw and has some stuff backwards, so I'm trying to mask it and I'm thinking that might be a little too raw looking, but I'll check. Either way does anyone have any ideas or experiences with either?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd do pre-made if you could, Ziwi is good but it's SO expensive , here it's around $140 for an 11lb bag. The fish formula might be okay, it's less rich than the other two.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I use both for my ferrets, the Vital Essentials nibblets might be easier to deal with, they look like big kibbles almost, I have them and the patties, Ziwipeak is like jerky and a little smelly to deal with, would probably be more expensive as well. Lamb should be an easy meat to handle I would think. I have fed the VE to the raw dog in a pinch and she had no problem but never given her the Ziwipeak except for treats.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love ziwipeak, I use this for the non raw friendly boarding kennels when the dogs have to go which isn't a lot...Hands down Ziwipeak!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziwipeak is more expensive I believe. I'll have to find out if I can buy it locally. I know I can with the Vital Essentials.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

If it's any consolation Ziwipeak costs and arm and a leg here too!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that's actually a surprise! I also forgot about RealMeat Pet Food. They have a chicken formula. Any experiences with them? The Real Meat Company


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used vital essential as a treat because I can't get the freeze dried stuff in anything other than sample bags. To me it looks the most like kibble, the soft kind, like in Dog Chow Healthy Morsels or similar large, softish kibble. The smell is pretty much the same too. I don't know about the others, never seen them. But you might be able to pass Vital essential off as kibble with little "rebagging"


----------



## pina (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone know the difference between air dried (like Ziwi) and freeze dried (like Vital Essentials)? Does one method preserve nutrients better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I like ZiwiPeak


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I fed Ziwipeak for a few months. Only complaint was I had trouble keeping weight on my dog, and it's obscenely expensive. It is a great value when used as a treat, though, if you have enough dogs to use it up in time.


----------



## indybindy (Jun 17, 2010)

What about sending along some great canned foods? Some of those cans are a bit more "raw-like" and I'm sure the handler wouldn't have a problem with those. Plus, they are a bit cheaper than the ziwipeak. 

Also, just a thought. The handler is employed by you! I understand if she doesn't want to deal with 100% raw while on the road, but I don't think you need to spend tons of effort trying to hide a product like VE or ziwipeak. Thats EASY to feed, she shouldn't complain.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I was surprised to see this dug back up! It's been almost a year I believe. Anyway, we ended up going with the Welleness 95% cans which worked great. Only complaint was the bigger poops and gas sometimes.


----------



## pina (Mar 11, 2013)

Gave her Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Chicken Bites yesterday. She gobbled them up, frozen. I plan to replace some of her current food with this or a similar product, b/c this is just "pour and serve" and I don't have to worry about balancing her nutrients. Up until now I have fed her pet burger from US Wellness Meats (90% grass fed beef, 5% beef heart, 5% beef liver). I mix it the pet burger with pureed vegetables and raw pastured organic eggs from a local farm. She also eats raw chicken wings, a spoonful of Cabot's whole plain Greek yogurt on occasion, and sometimes bits of cheese.

She gets a few treats, Dogswell Vitality Chicken jerky (strips or minis), it's not raw but it is all chicken with flaxseed, vitamins A& E. I wish they did not add the vitamins since it is hard to balance her nutrients with so many products containing added vitamins.

Also ordered Primal Pet Foods Turkey and Sardine Formula raw frozen nuggets, and, for travel, ZiwiPeak Daily Dog Air Dried Dog Food Lamb, Vital Essentials Freeze Dried Nibblets Chicken Entree for Dogs, and Addiction Raw Dehydrated Grain Free Dog Food Fig'licious Venison Feast. Going to try these out over the next few months and see what works best. White Dog Bone Co. and Pet Food Direct had some great prices so I just ordered away. 

Apologize if this is a bit off topic/expanded topic ... I am new to the board and can repost wherever it makes sense. Thanks everyone!


----------

